# Whats the best way to cook amber jack?



## brunofishing (Feb 9, 2010)

Whats the best way to cook amber jack?

I have cooked it a few times with no luck and was hoping I could get some suggestions.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 9, 2010)

I like it fried . I've had some good smoked amberjack dip too .


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cut it into 1 1/4 inch cubes, soak in buttermilk, dip in egg wash, meal with zatatrans and fry it.

Remove all the bloodline.


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 9, 2010)

It was uneatable when fried it. What do you fry it with cornmeal or flower or what


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks jimbo


----------



## hevishot (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't eat reef donkeys....


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 9, 2010)

I love pasture donky,


----------



## Doyle (Feb 9, 2010)

One of my favorite fish.   I cut it into long cubes.  Maybe 1"x1"x4".   Soak it in some water with a little lemon juice and salt.  Then, run soaked bamboo skewers up into them and roll them in any good blackening seasoning.  Grill until done (make sure the grill is greased good to prevent sticking).   Yum.   If the weather is too cold to grill, you can sear them on a non-stick pancake griddle.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 9, 2010)

hevishot said:


> I don't eat reef donkeys....



 Them jokers put on a heck of a fight, went on a trip one time and caught a mess of them, Wore us out..
I was the lucky guy to take all the fish.... Couldnt get any worth eating out of it. I gave the rest to a co-worker.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 9, 2010)

Make sure you pick all the worms out.

I've heard the worms are good sushi -- wouldn't know personally.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya'll boys sure would be in trouble around a mullet .


----------



## blues brother (Feb 9, 2010)

Amberjack is my fav! Worms and all!
I take portions of the fillet and lightly cover with olive oil and season with whatever looks good. Get the weber kettle hot, clean the grill, put the fish on and let cook. Turn it only once! More than that it will break apart. When it will flake apart it is done.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 10, 2010)

Those that say they don't like amberjack have probably eaten Atlantic amberjack.   The ones from the gulf (especially the smaller ones) are very seldom wormy and taste delicious.


----------



## blues brother (Feb 10, 2010)

Doyle,
Dats where mines comes froms!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Feb 10, 2010)

AJ's are my favorite for smoked fish dip. The worms add a nice texture.


----------



## forsyth793 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Amberjack*

When I was a kid and fished with my Father in Florida we would either through them back or bring them in to whoever wanted them. There were always people that would take them off our hands. We didn't eat them for alot of the above reasons.

 Fast forward to today. 

We went to Montego Bay Restaurant in Panama City, Fla one evening and the Special was Mesquite Grilled Amberjack, so what the heck, We tried it. The next three nights that's where and what we ate. It must be the temperature and Smoke that Mesquite delivers.

I think all those folks we gave fish to knew alot more about eating that I realized


----------



## hevishot (Feb 13, 2010)

Doyle said:


> Those that say they don't like amberjack have probably eaten Atlantic amberjack.   The ones from the gulf (especially the smaller ones) are very seldom wormy and taste delicious.



yep....the boats i worked on were fishing the Atlantic and rubba lips were nothing more than something to get a rod bent...just like other jacks, they would usually be loaded with visible parasites....course many salt water fish have parasites....


----------



## Pineywoods (Feb 13, 2010)

Try this:
Take your AJ fillets, cut them up to manageable chunks (maybe 6 ounces or so).  Fire up the grill.  Into a zip-lock add one bag of Lipton's onion soup, and one large bottle of Kraft Zesty Italian dressing.  Shake well.  Put the fish into the bag, wait until the fire is ready.  Grill over med-high direct heat with mesquite chunks.  This will flame up and char some, but that's what makes this recipe delicious.


----------



## NwRedFisher (Feb 13, 2010)

I have seen worms in just as many grouper as I have AJs.


----------



## Woods'nWater (Feb 14, 2010)

Cut the AJ into thick strips, maybe 1-1.5" wide. Wrap each "steak" with a whole slice of bacon and the sprinkle with Tony's. Grill and enjoy!!! I love this stuff, never seen any worms, but mines from the gulf.


----------



## shooting50 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Amber Jack*

Don't want no AJ when there are better tasting fish to be caught. I make it clear when we Charter what we want and it sure aint no  AmberJack!      Amber Bock Yea!!!!!
If we do catch some we throw them back. Just a few short years ago they were considered a trash fish and still are in my book.


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 14, 2010)

shooting50 said:


> Don't want no AJ when there are better tasting fish to be caught. I make it clear when we Charter what we want and it sure aint no  AmberJack!      Amber Bock Yea!!!!!
> If we do catch some we throw them back. Just a few short years ago they were considered a trash fish and still are in my book.



Im not one for throwing fish back after I just payed big $$$ and lots of time travling to get there. I cleaned every fish I caught and I didnt see any worms. We have been eating Ajs all week, its been good and getting better every time I cook it. Thanks for the help from those who did.


----------



## No peekin (Feb 14, 2010)

Try the grouper parmesan recipe I posted and you won't be dissapointed!


----------

